# Anybody recognize these guys?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got this picture of them doing some aerobatics but I don't have a clue what they could be. They are as big as a small falcon or a Cooper's Hawk but look at those wing spots and how pointy those wings are? Anyone got any guess what they might be, it's got me.

NAB


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

a type of kestrel maybe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The bird which most accurately fits the pic (in my Birds of N America) is the Common Nighthawk - has the white wing bars and throat, anyway. Was the pic taken in evening or near dawn?

John


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We got them - looks like Lesser Nighthawks*

or as John says Common Nighthawk - picture was taken early in the morning just after sun-up.

NAB 

http://stockpix.com/stock/animals/birds/10058.htm


----------

